
Star hurtling toward massive black hole may support Einstein General Relativity - DrScump
http://www.sciencemag.org/news/2017/08/star-hurtling-towards-massive-black-hole-may-seal-deal-einstein-s-theory-general
======
oldandtired
So some supermassive unseen object just has to be a black hole? Particularly
when the theoretical entity called a "black hole" cannot form in a finite time
universe.

